# secuencia de pulsadores



## dirab51 (May 15, 2006)

El problema es el siguiente:
Necesito un circuito que al recibir la alimentacion, haga una simulacion de apretar cuatro pulsadores de un aparato y que se pare, es decir que no se repita el ciclo, la diferencia entre una pulsacion y otra puede ser de 1/2 segundo +/-.
Llevo viendo muchos esquemas, pero todos son ciclicos,¿puede ayudarme alguien?.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2006)

NO se cual tipo de pulsadores que manejen AC o DC, pues los pulsadores como tales debes cambiarlos por algo que haga lo mismo, un Transistor o un mosfet si es para DC o un TRIAC si es para AC, el circuito es facil, usa un MC4017 y un 555 y , usa solo las cuatro primeras salidas y listo, el tiempo lo determinas con la señal que genere el 555, deberias ser mas preciso para poder ayudarte mejor, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## dirab51 (May 16, 2006)

Son los pulsadores de un cd multiple, no me importaria utilizar 4 reles, pero lo que quiero es que cuando acabe un ciclo no se repita mas.


----------



## fdesergio (May 16, 2006)

Ah entonces es facil con transistores, que mas necesitas?, si entendiste lo que te dije??? avisame, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dirab51 (May 18, 2006)

Este es el esquema, ¿como hago para poner los transistores y los reles?.
La alimentacion es de 9v. DC.
Y necesito que no repita la secuencia, solo que la haga una vez.
Gracias


----------



## fdesergio (May 18, 2006)

Hola, antes que nada asegurate que tus pulsadores colocan tierra a la linea cuando los pulsas (es lo mas comun en equipos modernos) porque si es teclado por matrix no te servira, ahi tienes las 4 salidas que debes colocar al lado que coloca tierra cada pulsador, en el 555 debes ajustar la frecuencia para obtener   1 hz +- y listo, si no se puede ajustar a umenta el capacitor digamos a unos 220mf, la salida 4 (acuerdate que  la secuencia es asi:0 - 1 -2 - 3 ) se encarga de bloquear el 4017 y no recibir mas pulso por eso queda activa esta salida y solo funciona al desconectar la alimentacion y encenderlo nuevamente, la resistencia y el condensador en el pin 15 reset se coloca para que al arrancar siempre comience en la salida 0, bueno pruebalo  yo no lo hice y me avisas como te va, chauuuuuuu


----------



## dirab51 (May 21, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda.
Tardo mas yo, en poner la pregunta, que tu en responder.
Todo funciona o.k.


----------

